# Dragon Quest VII: Fragments of the Forgotten Past 3D- Mega Thread



## NerdHouse (Sep 2, 2016)

This is the official thread for Dragon Quest VII: Fragments of the Forgotten Past! Feel free to discuss the game with other users here!



Spoiler: About



Travel to the past to save the present as you restore forgotten lands and battle an unknown evil in this classic DRAGON QUEST adventure completely rebuilt from the ground up for the Nintendo 3DS system. Customize your party with over 30 vocations and level up in turn-based battles to learn new spells and abilities in this timeless quest!

Featuring character and monster designs from acclaimed artist Akira Toriyama, in the Dragon Quest VII game, you'll explore an ever-changing world filled with mystery, intrigue, and danger. On your quest you'll meet a captivating cast of characters that will help you change time as you solve their problems and save their lives. Expand and share your adventure even more with the StreetPass? feature?send and receive traveller's tablets to explore new dungeons that contain rare monsters and unique equipment.








*HELPFUL LINKS*
*===========*
*Features
Distributions and StreetPass
Videos
Wallpapers
Profile Pics
Buy it now!
GameFAQs
Quick-Start Guide
*
This guide is designed to lead you through the first 20 hours of the game so you can unlock Alltrades Abbey, which lets you choose a vocation, allowing you to customize your characters and learn new skills!


----------



## Sholee (Sep 2, 2016)

definitely interested! never played the ps1 version but I played dragon quest V and IX for the DS and enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 2, 2016)

im getting it definitely!, im going to be the first person in gamestop like i did with yokai watch!


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 2, 2016)

I remember when DQ7 was released for PS1. I never got it though. I did try it out a little bit on a emulator but it didn't run well so I just gave up pretty early. Only Dragon Quest I've really played is DQ8 - Journey of the Cursed King, which was awesome.

Still haven't decided if I should get this or not. Probably gonna check it out a bit more thoroughly as we get closer to release.


----------



## NerdHouse (Sep 2, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> I remember when DQ7 was released for PS1. I never got it though. I did try it out a little bit on a emulator but it didn't run well so I just gave up pretty early. Only Dragon Quest I've really played is DQ8 - Journey of the Cursed King, which was awesome.
> 
> Still haven't decided if I should get this or not. Probably gonna check it out a bit more thoroughly as we get closer to release.



Check out the videos Nintendo has been putting up about it on YouTube. I was sold before watching them, but after I was really excited to start playing!


----------



## Aquari (Sep 2, 2016)

oh hey!, isnt this the one thats 100+ hours just to *pass* the game, not including side quests?


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 2, 2016)

Tonic said:


> oh hey!, isnt this the one thats 100+ hours just to *pass* the game, not including side quests?


I'm not sure about 7, but I know 8 took that long.

I'm a big fan of most DQ games (VI is the only one I really dislike), so I've been looking forward to the localization of these two games for a while. Got VII pre-ordered now, and I'm looking forward to hear a specific release date for VIII so I can re-experience that game.


----------



## NerdHouse (Sep 4, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> I'm not sure about 7, but I know 8 took that long.
> 
> I'm a big fan of most DQ games (VI is the only one I really dislike), so I've been looking forward to the localization of these two games for a while. Got VII pre-ordered now, and I'm looking forward to hear a specific release date for VIII so I can re-experience that game.



From what I've seen in videos so far, it looks to be close to the same length as VIII. Honestly, as long as it's at LEAST 20-25 hours I'm good to go. I'm just ready for another RPG to play


----------



## NerdHouse (Sep 12, 2016)

Just a few more days!!!!

So excited!! Been awhile since I've been pumped about an RPG, almost a year!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

Interested, as long as they don't add a stupid english dub/voiceover so you have to turn sounds off lol. But yeah I think I played one of the old DS games or something.. can't remember but when I get the quiche I will go for it probably, I like the game series in general.


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm really interrested in the class system in this game. Seems like a hybrid between the jobs in FFV and the classes in Seiken Densetsu 3.

Four days until release.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> I'm really interrested in the class system in this game. Seems like a hybrid between the jobs in FFV and the classes in Seiken Densetsu 3.
> 
> Four days until release.



FFV? SHUT UP AND TAKE MY DOLARES.

i love all those job system things, especially if you can switch around them and stuff.


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 12, 2016)

Sheila said:


> FFV? SHUT UP AND TAKE MY DOLARES.
> 
> i love all those job system things, especially if you can switch around them and stuff.



Yeah, I loved all the different jobs in FFV. I think you can switch quite freely (sort of) in this game too from what I've read so far.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Yeah, I loved all the different jobs in FFV. I think you can switch quite freely (sort of) in this game too from what I've read so far.



yeah FFVA was probably my most grinded game way back yet i never beat enuo lol rip necromancer.

ahh sounds really cool -w-


----------



## NerdHouse (Sep 12, 2016)

Here's the official video explaining the classes in the game and how they work. Enjoy!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

ay sweet thanks for posting  have ta check that out laters!


----------



## MokaAkashiya (Sep 14, 2016)

Played this in Japanese fantastic game! Was never released on the PS1 over here sadly but t least I have played it now! Curious to know if the slot machines are in the English version, I spent hours on them!!


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 14, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Interested, as long as they don't add a stupid english dub/voiceover so you have to turn sounds off lol. But yeah I think I played one of the old DS games or something.. can't remember but when I get the quiche I will go for it probably, I like the game series in general.



OMG! You have to play DQ. The series is awesome! I played DQ IV, V, VI, VIII, IX and Dragon quest heroes all great games in my opinion. My favorite has to be IV and V (I can't decide between the two). I never played seven so I am super excited to play it. Hope it's as good as the others.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2016)

Aria Nook Violet said:


> OMG! You have to play DQ. The series is awesome! I played DQ IV, V, VI, VIII, IX and Dragon quest heroes all great games in my opinion. My favorite has to be IV and V (I can't decide between the two). I never played seven so I am super excited to play it. Hope it's as good as the others.



Yeah the series sounds so good but idek, haven't been able to find many around here let alone a few random DS ones maybe. And yeah once I get some money I will buy it!


----------



## Loriii (Sep 14, 2016)

I've played Dragon Quest VIII: Journey of the Cursed King to death (like more than 100 hours) when it was on PS2. I'm absolutely hyped for any Dragon Quest main game. Can't wait for tomorrow and hopefully it comes here sooner.


----------



## NerdHouse (Sep 15, 2016)

Says the scheduled release date has passed, but it then says "Please wait for this item to be released" when I try to boot it up ; ;


----------



## NerdHouse (Sep 16, 2016)

The game is now playable!!!!!!


----------



## Aquari (Sep 16, 2016)

i got the game this mornin!, absolutely LOVIN IT


----------



## Loriii (Sep 17, 2016)

The game has been delayed here (Asia) so I gave in and bought the digital copy so I could play right away. At least I got an awesome theme to go along with it. So far, I'm liking it especially the music and thought I'm going in my first battle after leaving the first town but not yet lol. I know this is going to be a really long game and I look forward to it


----------



## NerdHouse (Sep 17, 2016)

Overhauled the OP! Check it out~


----------



## Blue Cup (Sep 17, 2016)

Got it yesterday. Seven hours in so far and have finished the second island. 

As a long time Dragon Quest fan, I missed this game when it originally hit the states back in 2001 so getting the chance to play it now on my 3DS with a fresh coat of paint is pretty magical.


----------



## Blue Cup (Sep 18, 2016)

Sheesh, the present state of the third island was kinda depressing.


----------



## NerdHouse (Sep 18, 2016)

Finally got some time to play, got to the second island 
Having a great time so far. 
I do NOT like Maribel. Ugh.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 18, 2016)

so far kiefer is my fave as well as ruff ruff <33


----------



## Blue Cup (Sep 19, 2016)

I admittedly did not like Maribel at first, but she has grown on me a bit. Kiefer is not what was expecting based on the smug look in his art. 



Spoiler



I finished the island where everyone was turned into animals. Loved Ruffs story, pretty wild stuff and fun to explain to others.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 22, 2016)

is there dlc for this game? i couldve sworn i heard something about dlc for this game


----------



## NerdHouse (Sep 22, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> is there dlc for this game? i couldve sworn i heard something about dlc for this game



There are distributions, but you need to get far enough in the game to unlock them!


----------



## tumut (Sep 22, 2016)

i love dragonquest so i'll probably get it, but I also want yo-kai watch 2 and the new pokemon games and i'm really broke lol


----------



## Blue Cup (Sep 22, 2016)

21 hours in now and I've still yet to unlock the class system, though I am in the right vignette. Alltrades Abbey is really something else in this game.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 22, 2016)

lol 59 hours into the game and still no classes, im taking my sweet time with this one



Spoiler



so apparently you have to get 3 "monster people" in that weird monster village then after that you unlock the download bar where you can download quests, but be quick! i think this month's quest ends on the 30th!


----------



## Blue Cup (Sep 24, 2016)

59 hours?! Jeez, man. I'm at 24 now myself and have mastered three of the vocations.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 24, 2016)

wow XD



Spoiler



im at the town where you get classes (havent unlocked them yet) but im still a bit upset that kiefer left the party, like how are you gonna take away my best bud?!, he's been with me since the beginning! i thought we were bois!, thats messed up, game!


----------



## NerdHouse (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm about 6 hours in...sadly I haven't had the time I've wanted to play more. ; ;
Really enjoying it though.



Spoiler



Just got to Regenstein!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> wow XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



classic jrpg mechanics that lol.

also ugh too broke but yeah this game looks so awesome... even if it requires a couple of few days just for that


----------



## Ray-ACP (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm like 4 hours in lol but i'm loving the battle music, does anyone else find that dragonquest games always BLAST out the music on handhelds? Like they've turned up the volume or something.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 25, 2016)

88hrs in and i finally got vocations lol


----------



## Blue Cup (Sep 26, 2016)

...How? Are you leaving your 3DS on and open? What exactly are you doing to be amassing such a high playtime before ever even unlocking what is the single-most grindy aspect of the game?

As for my own personal progress, I've unlocked three advanced classes and now have continued on with the story. I may or may not go for the Hero class down the road.


----------



## NerdHouse (Sep 28, 2016)

About 6 hours in, and...



Spoiler



Just got Ruff in my party!


----------



## Blue Cup (Sep 29, 2016)

40 hours so far. Just finished grinding for Advanced classes and I gotta say, at the point I'm currently at both Advanced and Intermediate classes are tearing everything up. Between Sage and its cut MP cost, Champions brute strength and Monster Tamers OP breath attacks for 0 MP cost, all difficulty has been thrown out the window.

Though to be fair, I haven't recruited a new party member since Ruff so I'm only rocking protag, Maribel and Ruff at the moment and I do imagine that enemy/boss difficulty will scale once the next two party members come along.



Spoiler



I had just finished the El Ciclo warp portal dungeon. Man that was so annoying.


----------



## V-drift (Sep 30, 2016)

man I really wish I had the money to play this game. Dragon Quest has been a big childhood for me and I really need to find a way to save money efficiently while being a University student.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 3, 2016)

so what are your plans for when you pass the game?, im planning to tame all monsters (gotta catch 'em all, amirite)


----------



## Blue Cup (Oct 4, 2016)

Once I finish the final dungeon - which should be sometime this week - I am going to put the game away and never touch it again. Now don't get me wrong, I love it, but I do not see myself ever playing it again. Just way too much padding.


----------



## Blue Cup (Oct 9, 2016)

And I finished it at 77 hours. Fun game, but way too much padding and BS. Will not be going back.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2016)

Really late to the party but I finally got the game, ay mangoes. Hope it's gonna be fun but the other DQ game I played ages ago was and I needed a real nice jrpg for the console (was planning on getting PQSotL but all the LE's are so expensive ugh).


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2016)

Okay so I actually got somewhere in the game to that village where you need to find a green gem and actually get to fight... Must say those are the worst starter weapons and stats I've seen though.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2016)

And yeah as someone pointed out above, not gonna replay this. I mean the time-traveling is really bad and sometimes you gets too confused and think your boat is bugged lol. Oh well that lil' wolf dude is cute at least... Also i hate that you pretty much must clear the games to even get jobs, like wtf game y u no coop with me lol.


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 7, 2016)

....I've yet to unlock vocations xD
Work and life are getting in the way of playtime!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2016)

Alaros said:


> ....I've yet to unlock vocations xD
> Work and life are getting in the way of playtime!



Not to sound rude or demeaning, but you don't really miss stuff. I had higher hopes of this after reading up and loved FFV a lot. Nope p much timeconsuming trash.


----------

